# Afghan knife  Sheath pics added



## tedsknives (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, I finally finished the knife for Farm7729. I changed up a little from my original plan. Since the guy is coming HOME, i went a little toward utility rather than strictly military.  Sheath in a day or so.  Lrt me know what you think.


----------



## jbrooker (Mar 10, 2012)

As always good job. Ted I do believe he will like it when he receives it


----------



## tedsknives (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks JB


----------



## nkbigdog (Mar 10, 2012)

You Gents continue to amaze me at the talent you demonstrate..Congrats Travis fine work!


----------



## OconeeDan (Mar 10, 2012)

Travis, maybe utility, but very classy.
Nice work.  Dan


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 10, 2012)

Ted i think it looks super


----------



## marknga (Mar 10, 2012)

Very nice, smooth clean lines, great contrast of materials, nice swell in the handle. Nothing not to love there.
Very nice.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 10, 2012)

It is a beauty!  Nice job!
DJ


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 10, 2012)

Thats a winner right there. The right kind of handle materials. I love the swell in the middle also. I love it . Scott


----------



## Georgia Gator (Mar 10, 2012)

Very nice work Mr. Ted!


----------



## john costa (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice one Travis.


----------



## tedsknives (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks so much guys. I feel better now since all of you approved. Was not really sure how to go on this one. Thanks again


----------



## NiteHunter (Mar 10, 2012)

Beautiful knife.


----------



## farm7729 (Mar 10, 2012)

That looks awesome! I love it! Can't wait to see the sheath!


----------



## Whiteeagle (Mar 10, 2012)

Another MASTERPIECE!!!!! Great job, Travis. I am sure Farm7729 will be proud to have s good looking knife like that, I sure would! Bet you come up with a sheath that is equally fine lookin!


----------



## R1150R (Mar 11, 2012)

He can't help but like it.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 11, 2012)

Beautiful knife all around!      I can picture the sheath already!


----------



## RobRay (Mar 11, 2012)

Travis it finished out great. Friend coming home from Afghan will be proud.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 11, 2012)

Best of both worlds Travis. Very well done! Looking forward to seeing what you do with the sheath.
(Only thing missing is a matching handgun for backup)


----------



## tedsknives (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks guys, working on the sheath today.


----------



## Warthawg (Mar 11, 2012)

Work of ART (Frame it!)


----------



## farm7729 (Mar 11, 2012)

Sheath! Sheath! Sheath!


----------



## tedsknives (Mar 11, 2012)

Give me five minutes


----------



## tedsknives (Mar 11, 2012)

*sheath*

Well, dont know why but I wanted to go the OLD style military on this one. Hope you like it.


----------



## dunn1970 (Mar 11, 2012)

That's really great craftsmanship Ted.


----------



## tedsknives (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks MR Dunn, I surely hope the young man is happy with it


----------



## jbrooker (Mar 11, 2012)

Well done on the sheath too Mr. Travis.


----------



## farm7729 (Mar 11, 2012)

Perfect! I sure am glad I trusted your skills with this project. I know I was picky and did not have much knowledge about knives, but you took my ideas and got creative with them and it is exactly what I was looking for. I sure hope my buddy loves it as much as I do. I can't wait to get my hands on it. Thanks again and for anyone out there considering a knife, it's obvious Mr. Travis can turn any idea into a reality.


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 11, 2012)

A beauty of a package Travis


----------



## blues brother (Mar 11, 2012)

Beautiful knife! Sheath is awesome! I hope you are gonna go pick it up in person and have a cup of coffee with Mr. Travis. Then you will have the full package!


----------



## tedsknives (Mar 11, 2012)

Jb, Farm, Scott and Mike,thank you guys. It actually DOES look better in person. Glad I could help this young man. And thanks for all the kind words from all the makers on here.


----------



## OconeeDan (Mar 11, 2012)

Really nice sheath, great combo.


----------



## Shug (Mar 12, 2012)

Great lookng work sir, it's a peice anyone would be proud to own


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 12, 2012)

Another nice one


----------



## tedsknives (Mar 12, 2012)

DAN, SHUG,and Wycliff, thank you guys. I appreciate the kind words and all the support on this one.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome leather for that knife - great job!
DJ


----------



## tedsknives (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks Dennis


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 13, 2012)

That goes well together Travis. Nicely done.


----------



## tedsknives (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Carl, had A very hard time trying to figure this one, but i am happy with the result


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 13, 2012)

Travis you done good .Nice combo


----------



## farm7729 (Mar 13, 2012)

Mr. Travis, thanks again! PM sent regarding picking this beauty up


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like you got it worked out well. Hope you didn't pull a ligament doing the figuring. Hate when that happens!


----------



## tedsknives (Mar 13, 2012)

Raleigh and Carl , thank you. Farm, i will get in touch later


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 14, 2012)

very nice Travis!!!


----------



## tedsknives (Mar 14, 2012)

boneboy , thanks man


----------



## rifleroom (Mar 15, 2012)

nice blade! LOVE IT!


----------



## tedsknives (Mar 16, 2012)

rifleroom,sorry about being late ,but thanks for the compliment


----------



## John I. Shore (Mar 16, 2012)

Great job Travis, turned out beautiful.  Good Job.

John I.


----------



## tedsknives (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks John


----------



## justrun (Mar 18, 2012)

Most awesome!  I love art with a purpose.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 18, 2012)

Art without purpose is just doodling!
Travis, you need to pack it on up to TR in two weeks and show off a little. I know Dad would love to see you.


----------



## tedsknives (Mar 18, 2012)

Justrun, thank you sir. Dont know about the art, just what i do


----------



## tedsknives (Apr 3, 2012)

justrun, thank you so much


----------

